# Naruto! Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX 3 Predictions!



## moongem (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi, As a resent owner of Naruto GNT EX 2 I can't wait for EX 3 and had some predictions for it. Please feel free to argue or reply.

-4-Man Tag
 The Legendary GNT 4 had 3 Man tag with team specialty's and lots of other cool things and with the Anime nearing the Hebi and Sasuke Revival 3 thing it would be pretty reasonable to add.

-A Lot of characters!
 All trom EX 1-2 and Hidan and Kakuzu are most defiantly in it. I think we will see our first GNT cameo of Kurenai. Depending on Kishimoto Sensei's speed we might see Suigetsu and Juugo, no Karin for many reasons, She's useless exept she can navigate and we've never seen her fight. Chiyo... She will be like Anko in the older ones, a kind of What the hell you doing in here character. I heard rumors of the return of the long late Zabuza and Haku... I think the Game Designers finally figured out their dead... And of course Ino and maybe Yagito. I highly doubt it but maybe, just maybe Pain, Konan and Hermit mode Jiraiya

-A better story
 No more cut and paste story movies actual movement and... well Movies! Not just A anime screen shot while head shots jump around and speak O_O.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 28, 2008)

that head thing really pisses me off... the rise of ninja and ultimate ninja games get movies while the clash of ninja games get still frames to tell the story


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 29, 2008)

moongem said:


> Hi, As a resent owner of Naruto GNT EX 2 I can't wait for EX 3 and had some predictions for it. Please feel free to argue or reply.
> 
> -4-Man Tag
> The Legendary GNT 4 had 3 Man tag with team specialty's and lots of other cool things and with the Anime nearing the Hebi and Sasuke Revival 3 thing it would be pretty reasonable to add.
> ...



We get a filler season, remember?

I would like to get a 50 some character roster here. 

They need to add in Ino... I agree with that. I don't like how they kept every returning character's super the same from GNT4.


----------



## Kyou (Apr 29, 2008)

I predict Ino, or fail.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I predict some sort of online mode.


----------



## moongem (Apr 29, 2008)

Jaga said:


> that head thing really pisses me off... the rise of ninja and ultimate ninja games get movies while the clash of ninja games get still frames to tell the story


Yes GNT NEEDS to get fully 3D Movies it would look much better



Rock Lee said:


> I predict some sort of online mode.



Hmmm, Except if you lived in America it wouldn't work... right since their is a European Wifi Internet Center and a totally different Nintendo of America Wifi Center


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 30, 2008)

They need to change Sasuke's super. Its annoying to watch him do chidori for both supers >_> 

maybe... chidori current? or... something to do with summoning snakes?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2008)

This and Narutimate must need online playing >_<


----------



## thesh00ter (May 2, 2008)

i predict that if this game doesn't get a complete overhaul or at least a significant change it's gonna suck


----------



## moongem (May 2, 2008)

I predict that if they give it proper movies and change some specials around and add alot of characters it will kick ass. If not it will be the same as the last six games before it


----------



## MS81 (May 12, 2008)

I hope that they improve the tag mode.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 12, 2008)

I predict bare minimum edits made to the battle system...maybe some lame gimmick that hurts the gameplay rather than help it. Takara Tomy really doesn't give a shit about the Naruto franchise.


----------



## Avocado (May 12, 2008)

i will win


----------



## Zenou (Jun 9, 2008)

Does Ninja Taisen EX2 work with the Wii FreeLoader (US) with latest firmware?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 9, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Does Ninja Taisen EX2 work with the Wii FreeLoader (US) with latest firmware?



yes but I heard that nintendo updated firmware messes up the wiiloader.

I just hope Kakashi have his suiton jutsu from Kakazu/Hidan battle also Asuma will have his Katon as a super.


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol, I have EX2 and after seeing that Kurenai for Rev 2, I'm going to kill someone if she doesn't show for EX3. She will have to though becomes she is in the time-line again. 

Shino needs bug jar ult...


----------



## Uchiha-j (Jul 8, 2008)

1. Updated Orochimaru
2. Chiyo with Sasori's parents (special = 10 puppets)
3. Akatsuki robed Sasori with the Third Kazekage (current puppet Sasori gets new special with 100 puppets)
4. Hidan 
5. Kakusu
6. Izumo and Kotetsu (similar moveset different specials ex. Iruka-Mizuki)
7. TS Ino
8. Reworked Kakashi (play style too outdated compared to newer characters)
9. FTK Naruto
10. Sasuke with CS
11. Kurenai

...that is what I think needs to happen, now here are a few things I just wish could be in the game...

1. Minato
2. Kimimaro (before tranforming level 2)
3. Baki


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jul 8, 2008)

Updated characters: Just about all characters need updates and not be the same old characters from past games. They have more moves in the manga, use them.

New characters: Chiyo (why isn't she in it yet?), Hidan, Kakuzu, Kurenai (they're putting her in the 2nd Wii game for the US, so she sure as hell better be in the 3rd damn Wii game for Japan), Izumo, Kotetsu

Returning characters that weren't in EX 2: Ino, Sarutobi (no reason the God of Shinobi shouldn't still be playable)

Long shots:
New: Pain, Konan (probably won't get to either of them by the time the next game comes out), Juugo, Suigetsu, Karin (ditto, plus very little skills shown off), 4th Hokage, Raidou, Aoba, 1st and 2nd Hokage, etc

Returning: Iruka, Mizuki, Anko, Zabuza, Haku, Sound 5


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2008)

Has it been announced?


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 10, 2008)

no nothing has been released on info about it being made, it's already been about a year since EX2 was out and when EX1 first came out it only took EX2 about 6 months for it's release date, so that kind of makes you think, for such a long wait they must be putting in something good for EX 3

and as a owner of EX2 also I can't wait to see what they have in stored for EX 3! It's going to be great!


----------



## destinator (Jul 10, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> no nothing has been released on info about it being made, it's already been about a year since EX2 was out and when EX1 first came out it only took EX2 about 6 months for it's release date, so that kind of makes you think, for such a long wait they must be putting in something good for EX 3



The problem is not the time but the utterly slow moving anime. Since these games are almost 100% Anime based they have to wait for it to reach certain parts. Without fillers we would have seen a EX.3 very soon however since its moving so slow it will take some time until we see EX.3. I dont watch the anime anymore ever since Shippuuden started to filler whore everything out but I dont expect EX.3 to be announced/released before the end of the year.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 10, 2008)

destinator said:


> The problem is not the time but the utterly slow moving anime. Since these games are almost 100% Anime based they have to wait for it to reach certain parts. Without fillers we would have seen a EX.3 very soon however since its moving so slow it will take some time until we see EX.3. I dont watch the anime anymore ever since Shippuuden started to filler whore everything out but I dont expect EX.3 to be announced/released before the end of the year.



I think Takara Tomy should put this one on the 360 for sole purpose of rivaling Bandai Namco.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jul 10, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I think Takara Tomy should put this one on the 360 for sole purpose of rivaling Bandai Namco.



That would be the stupidest move they could ever make. Almost no one owns a 360 in Japan, so it would sell like shit. They'll keep it on the Wii, which will guarantee the userbase of the previous 6 games is still around.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 10, 2008)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> That would be the stupidest move they could ever make. Almost no one owns a 360 in Japan, so it would sell like shit. They'll keep it on the Wii, which will guarantee the userbase of the previous 6 games is still around.



well what if they only did it in the U.S.? Do you still think it would sell? maybe not, and also theres no need for it to be on the 360 because the 360 has Naruto rise of a ninja(could there possibly be a rise of a ninja2?)


----------



## MS81 (Jul 10, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> well what if they only did it in the U.S.? Do you still think it would sell? maybe not, and also theres no need for it to be on the 360 because the 360 has Naruto rise of a ninja(could there possibly be a rise of a ninja2?)



that's what u guys think, that's like saying Star ocean4 shouldn't be on 360 in japan because it would sell like shit.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 11, 2008)

MS81 said:


> that's what u guys think, that's like saying Star ocean4 shouldn't be on 360 in japan because it would sell like shit.


Well, since Star Ocean 4 is most probably just going to be a timed exclusive, it would make sense. There are hints everywhere you look.

There is already a Naruto series on x360 so having two on one system and none on the other doesn't make much sense.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Well, since Star Ocean 4 is most probably just going to be a timed exclusive, it would make sense. There are hints everywhere you look.
> 
> There is already a Naruto series on x360 so having two on one system and none on the other doesn't make much sense.



well since ROTN is an action GNT EX3 would more fighting based and besides ROTN didn't make it to Japan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2008)

well i can see the developers using Kurenai and Jugao from revolution2 in EX 3.


----------



## Hyroku Sanada (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't believe we have to get through the fillers, in order for the next game to come out.


----------



## Cholisose (Jul 22, 2008)

1) DOSU. 
2) DOSU.
3) DOSU.

Chances of it happening : 0.00000000%


----------



## MS81 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cholisose said:


> 1) DOSU.
> 2) DOSU.
> 3) DOSU.
> 
> Chances of it happening : 0.00000000%



well Hidan & kakuzu will be in it.

and Nibi could be an extra as well.

but I wonder if Tomy going to go deep into the story as far as Itachi vs Sasuke fight.


----------



## moongem (Aug 1, 2008)

Gnt EX 3 should be released a little after Rev 2 With Kurenai of course  and Ino I think Anko, Sarutobi and more characters from the original Gnt and Con will return such as the Sound 4 and Iruka, I doubt Pain and Konan will make an entrance same with Suigetsu and Juugo but Sasuke, Kakashi and Asuma should have an updated Move set


----------



## Koi (Aug 1, 2008)

Co-op story mode would be sweet as hell, but, that's one feature that you barely get no matter what the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2008)

moongem said:


> Gnt EX 3 should be released a little after Rev 2 With Kurenai of course  and Ino I think Anko, Sarutobi and more characters from the original Gnt and Con will return such as the Sound 4 and Iruka, I doubt Pain and Konan will make an entrance same with Suigetsu and Juugo but Sasuke, Kakashi and Asuma should have an *updated Move set*


well this serie been know not to update move sets for alot of characters but they could do a esepion whit sasuke and asuma


----------



## moongem (Aug 2, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I think Takara Tomy should put this one on the 360 for sole purpose of rivaling Bandai Namco.



....NO! 360 has RoN


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 2, 2008)

MS81 said:


> well Hidan & kakuzu will be in it.
> 
> and Nibi could be an extra as well.
> 
> but I wonder if Tomy going to go deep into the story as far as Itachi vs Sasuke fight.



HA!!! they can't even do the current storyline right


----------



## moongem (Aug 3, 2008)

Well ANYWAY GNT will be for Wii Only >_< So... Xbox! FAIL!!!


----------



## MS81 (Aug 3, 2008)

thesh00ter said:


> HA!!! they can't even do the current storyline right



I had GNT4 for gamecube it's story was ok. but I want them fully utilize the certain aspects.

like Kakashi vs Deidara - the only way to kill deidara is to MS him.

or Naruto vs Itachi- u could only win by killing w/odama rasengan.

Sasuke should have a genjutsu counter w/sharingan(u know how Kakashi can copy super's with his activated).

Asuma should have the Katon ash fire combo. Naruto wind rasengan will be 50% version he used on Kakuzu.

they should alter the double Raikiri make it more pwnsome.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Aug 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _These predictions have Manga Spoilers, so be warned._ 




New characters:
- Hidan (chance: 97.99%)
- Kakuzu (97.99%)
- Yugito (93.00%)
- Ronbi Jinchuriki (75.25%)
- Hachibi Jinchurki (????)
- Karin (?????)
- Suigetsu (80.00%+)
- Juugo (?????)
- Pein (99.05%)
- Konan (99.05%)
- Zetsu (????)
- Madara (incl. Tobi) (random chance)
- Obito Uchiha (97.75%)
- Rin (94.85%)

Updated/Returning Characters:
- TS Ino
- 3rd Hokage
- Minato
- 1st Hokage/Senju Hashirama
- 2nd Hokage/Senju....whatever his first name is
- (separate from original) TS Gaara sans Shukaku
- (separate from original) TS Sasuke sans CS; has EMS instead

Characters I HOPE appear, but have a deathly low chance since they weren't playable in previous games:
- Dosu Kinuta (15%)
- Zaku Abumi (10%)
- Kin Tsuchi (13%)
- Iruka Umino (or was he available before...I personally do not know)
- Baki (5%)
- Genma Shiranui (5%)
- Yugao Uzuki (less than 5%)
- Hayate Gekko (less than 5%)
- Random fighting filler character from either first series or Shippuuden, incl movies and OVA (less than 5%)
- Random miscellaneous fighting canon character (random chance)

Updated move sets:
(haven't thought of yet)

Other:
- Story mode
(can't think of anything else at the moment)




Just my opinions.


----------



## moongem (Aug 3, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> *Spoiler*: _These predictions have Manga Spoilers, so be warned._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would agree totoally with you but it seems to follow the Anime more then the Manga ^+^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> *Spoiler*: _These predictions have Manga Spoilers, so be warned._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually Baki,Yugao Uzuki ,And Kurenai have high chances since they are in Revolution2 only think they need is to import them whit their special effects.


----------



## Usubaa (Aug 4, 2008)

I think they'll implement a system where you point at the screen and it lays a bomb where you want it to. 

They'll also add Kurenai and tag-team specials.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 9, 2008)

_As long as we have Kakuzu and Hidan i'll be cool._


----------



## TheWon (Aug 29, 2008)

*It's on now!*



Joe Gear said:


> _As long as we have Kakuzu and Hidan i'll be cool._




PLus more pics here


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 30, 2008)

So many ex3 threads i don't know which one to post in.


----------



## moongem (Sep 8, 2008)

It been announced yay! So have Hidan and Kakuzu been Confirmed


----------



## mason14r (Sep 11, 2008)

it would be cool to have the sound 4 and kimimaro to come back in normal state then be able to transform also i really would like zetsu but i dont think he will be in this one (ohhh and i do own gnt ex2) maybe update some older charactors like neji,hinata,lee,shino,kiba etc... maybe add ryuk lol jk


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah but EX3 gets Cannon characters while Rev.2 only gets 1Cannon,2Fodders.


----------



## Nejisuke (Sep 24, 2008)

The newest trailler:
Source

Hm I hava a question. Does the game will have a online mode???


----------



## MS81 (Sep 24, 2008)

@Nejisuke, nicca u like 2 days late.


----------



## vlad10 (Nov 24, 2008)

i don t think they will add many characters. i saw the character menu and i saw only 3 new characters. kakuzu,hidan and one character unlocked (maybe kurenai). also a 3d story mode. no more information until 27th only new techniques.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 24, 2008)

^we already know all the characters


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm still getting this game but, this game is like Naruto Shippuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX 2 ~Hidan & Kakuzu Edition~


----------

